# Best Time to Visit Sedona?



## Robert D (Jan 4, 2012)

We're thinking about going to Sedona in May or early June and wanted to see if it will be hot, cold, or just right there that time of the year.  I know it's very hot in Phoenix then but seems like Sedona is in the mountains and the temps are a lot lower.  Any other times of the year that would be good to visit there?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 4, 2012)

Sedona can get surprisingly hot by mid-June and doesn't cool down until September.  Early May and late September are good months because the trees start to turn.  October is even prettier.  Of course, the Red Rocks will be there regardless of when you come!!


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 5, 2012)

I was there once in April and also in July and it was great both times! Sure, it's hotter in July, but you won't mind it at all.


----------



## randster2 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am going to Sedona in 2 weeks.  The weather should be in the fifties during the day.  Is this a good time of year to visit?


----------



## nightnurse613 (Jan 7, 2012)

You're going in two weeks.  Why worry about it?  When that sun drops behind those red rocks two things happen - it gets cold and they roll up the sidewalks.  Of course, that being said, it is UNUSUALLY warm here in Phoenix presently!


----------



## LannyPC (Jan 7, 2012)

What would be a good itinerary for spending one week there?  I know the Grand Canyon would be a good 1-day diversion.  I know Out Of Africa Park would also be a good activity.  We would probably play golf one day.

Beyond that, what would be a good filler for the rest of the week?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 7, 2012)

Hiking the red rock trails, a Jeep tour, a biplane ride in a classic Waco, some retail therapy, eating SouthWest cooking, wine tasting, hanging around your resort, swimming, reading. We found a UNA astronomy prof who did 'star parties' at night. You needn't worry about boredom in a week.

Jim Ricks


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 7, 2012)

LannyPC said:


> What would be a good itinerary for spending one week there?  I know the Grand Canyon would be a good 1-day diversion.  I know Out Of Africa Park would also be a good activity.  We would probably play golf one day.
> 
> Beyond that, what would be a good filler for the rest of the week?



Just keep in mind that Sedona to Grand Canyon Village is about a 2-1/2 hour drive, minimum. So by the time you park your car and get on a bus it will be closer to three hours since you started out.  Then allow the same coming back.  So you can do it as a day trip, but you won't really have that much time at the park.  If you start down one of the trails, allow a minimum of two hours coming back up for every hour you go down.  And don't underestimate how much water you will need.

For other activities around Sedona - there are many excellent and easy hikes.  Jerome and Cottonwood are nice day trips as well.  There are some pretty decent wineries in Jerome, Cottonwood, and Page springs.  Avoid the wine tasting stores in the shopping areas in Sedona - I think they pour the worst that Arizona has to offer.  

There are many archaeological sites in the area - the largest is Montezuma's Castle, but there are many others.  It's pretty interesting if you enjoy that sort of things.


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 9, 2012)

LannyPC said:


> What would be a good itinerary for spending one week there?  I know the Grand Canyon would be a good 1-day diversion.  I know Out Of Africa Park would also be a good activity.  We would probably play golf one day.
> 
> Beyond that, what would be a good filler for the rest of the week?



Jerome is cool.  Taking 89a to Flagstaff is good. Go to Walnut Canyon. There are alot of NPs around the area.


----------



## patty5ia (Jan 9, 2012)

Don't try to do the Grand Canyon in one day.  The best time to see the canyon is at sunrise and sunset. You must stay there overnight.
There is such great hiking in Sedona and so many things to do in the area, you will have plenty to do.

And eat at Elote!


----------



## momeason (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for all the great tips. Any one have anymore? We will be there April 7-15.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jan 26, 2012)

momeason said:


> Thanks for all the great tips. Any one have anymore? We will be there April 7-15.



I always recommend the Petrified Forest National Park. It is about 2 hours east of Sedona. Not only are there the petrified tree stumps, but the real beauty of it is the Painted desert, the blue mesas. No crowds - very underrated. I enjoyed it more than the grand canyon. You can drive through it at your leasure - making stops along the way. 

My husband and my son really enjoyed the ATV desert tour out of Sedona also.


----------



## PamMo (Jan 30, 2012)

momeason said:


> Thanks for all the great tips. Any one have anymore? We will be there April 7-15.



Hikes, hikes, hikes! We try to get back to Sedona every year, to spend a week hiking the trails through the Red Rocks. Fall is our favorite time of the year in Sedona, but ANY time of the year is a good time to visit. Summer is a little too hot for us, but Sedona in the snow is breathtakingly beautitul! Our favorites hikes are up to the saddle of Cathedral Rock, Bell Rock & Courthouse Loop, Devil's Bridge, Boynton Canyon, Broken Arrow & Submarine Rock, Brins Mesa and Vultee Arch, Fay Canyon, the list goes on and on... Just drop by the tourist center in town and get a good map, buy a Red Rock Pass, and some hiking guidebooks, and explore! After a nice long morning hike, we like to treat ourselves to a great lunch at L'Auberge on Oak Creek or Mii Amo Cafe at Enchantment Resort. 

Other interesting side trips include the Sinangua ruins at Montezuma's Castle, Montezuma's Well, Nonanki, and Palatki, an afternoon in Jerome, or wandering through the art galleries and shops around town.


----------



## cwn (Feb 10, 2012)

I was just there for a week that started New Years Day and loved every minute of it. I wasn't super busy and was never bored. The weather was perfect. Got really chilly as soon as the sun went down. I learned quickly to dress in layers.

Thinking of going back in late November, how is the weather then? Anyone know if it's cold by that time, or rainy?


----------



## momeason (Apr 6, 2012)

Took me a while to find this thread again. Printing out good tips! Going tomorrow.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2012)

momeason said:


> Took me a while to find this thread again. Printing out good tips! Going tomorrow.



Should be lovely this week. Weather looks like highs in the upper 70's for hiking around and lows in the mid 50's for sleeping. Hard to beat that!

Have a great trip!

Jim


----------



## PStreet1 (Apr 6, 2012)

Remember, the temperature drops drops about 30 degrees overnight, so bring some sort of clothing for evening.


----------



## bccash63 (Apr 6, 2012)

momeason said:


> Thanks for all the great tips. Any one have anymore? We will be there April 7-15.



I will be at the Wyndham Sedona 4/19-24th.  Looks like there is some sort of Art Festival/Fair going on uptown.  Look forward to lots of hiking and a day trip to the Grand Canyon. Dawn


----------



## momeason (Apr 11, 2012)

Sedona is the most amazing place. It is just incredible. Probably our favorite TS vacation ever and we have loved them all. My advice is to book 2 weeks and don't plan side trips. You could hike here for a month and not see it all. Nice scenic drives also. Rent an SUV as there are some rough roads that have amazing views. I am already planning to come back. It is an amazing place, The weather is great. Unfortunately we are 1-2 weeks early for the wildflowers. Lare April for those. Fall is supposed to be amazing also and Sedona with snow is supposedly beautiful also. I personally would not do summer...it would be hot!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 11, 2012)

We have been to Sedona in late March and loved it then.  It was warm enough to be out and about without much more than a light jacket or sweatshirt.

As for other places to see, in addition to Petrified Nat'l Forest (which I love), check out the other Nat'l Parks and historic sites of AZ . . . there are many in close proximity to where you'll be.

Some of the ones we've visited and enjoyed are included in this journal.  Only Casa Grande is too far from Sedona to consider, as it is over on the other side of Phoenix.


----------

